# Coaching skills, drills activities for advanced youth shooters



## Ninetoe8 (Jul 24, 2015)

I've never taught an archery class but I have taught martial arts for over 35 years and CrossFit for about 6. As far as video coaching I use an app called Coaches Eye. Super easy to use and you can do slow motion, frame by frame and it has a drawing tool. It's really a great teaching tool. Along with regular shooting drills I think it would be fun to have them do some push-up, squat, sit-up or burpee drills and then take a shot. Something like 5 push-ups, 7 sit-ups, 10 squats shoot do that for 5 rounds. Or shooting under duress, have them take turns taking shots with all the archers screaming at the top of their lungs. Those might be things you would want to do at the end of your session so you send them home with something to talk about, lol. Don't know if that helps, have fun.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I usually go thru the practice and work with each student as needed....just as most coaches do. At the end of the class the have the Whataburger Shot. 1 shot. All on the line. Closest to the center of the x wins. 1 winner for the 10 yard bales and 1 for the 20. 

It is very surprising what a little stress does for one shot. The kids shooting good fall apart and it's anybody's game.

My lesson. The archers change their focus from process to outcome. They become more worried about the Whataburger and the where the arrow lands, instead of what it takes to get it there. 


.02


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks all. Great ideas I will for sure use.


----------



## DWilloughby (Dec 26, 2014)

If you haven't done so, I have had great success working the shooters on blank bale. Some like it, some don't but they find out how much better form and shot execution that can perform while taking aiming out of the process. Take videos of both blank bale and distance and have them compare the two to see the differences. The "Delayed Video" app is good to rotate shooters watching their shot and evaluating.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

DWilloughby said:


> If you haven't done so, I have had great success working the shooters on blank bale. Some like it, some don't but they find out how much better form and shot execution that can perform while taking aiming out of the process. Take videos of both blank bale and distance and have them compare the two to see the differences. The "Delayed Video" app is good to rotate shooters watching their shot and evaluating.


Excellent idea.
I use coaches eye a lot and plan on doing a video on day one and then again on the last day of camp so we can see the changes, hopefully changes for the better.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

if your students are doing fairly well developmentally, work on compiling some written material that will help them understand the finer aspects of good archery at the mental level, as it relates to the application of their thought to the shot. things like understanding the importance and differences between "sub conscious" and "command" release executions and how that relates to a well placed shot. the more and better they understand this material, the sooner they will become top notch shooters.
there comes a point in developement where understanding different aspects of archery is more developmental than simply shooting more arrows.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

ron w said:


> if your students are doing fairly well developmentally, work on compiling some written material that will help them understand the finer aspects of good archery at the mental level, as it relates to the application of their thought to the shot. things like understanding the importance and differences between "sub conscious" and "command" release executions and how that relates to a well placed shot. the more and better they understand this material, the sooner they will become top notch shooters.
> there comes a point in developement where understanding different aspects of archery is more developmental than simply shooting more arrows.


I found some info on the anatomy of archery and more on the mental aspect of sports.
I appreciate your feedback and those are excellent ideas.
We can sit and read and discuss on our down time during our classes.
Perhaps having them read these articles will help them.understand what I've been saying to them.
Thank you.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I find that the most common problem is that people are shown what to do, nit understanding why they should do it. several years ago, when all the top pros were on this forum, I learned the "whys" that corresponded to what I was taught to do when I started shooting 40 years ago. it was then, after 30 or so years of shooting already, that I realized how important that is to a beginning shooter.


----------

